# Elm Beetle control with SilvaShield imidacloprid



## derwoodii (Oct 2, 2010)

Been using this for 2 plus going three years, very please with results. Told it could last 3+ years looks very promising it will. The debate upon the damage from the injection is very polarizing with users of canopy or soil injection begging to differ. I,d back this stuff even long term as the injection damage is very small vs the poor tree health if do nuthin vs cost and method of other controls. 
1st do your IPM if you can control critters with that jolly good when it fails have a look at this. 


Bayer SilvaShield injectable tree insecticide is a soluble concentrate with an active ingredient of 200 g/L imidacloprid, for use via trunk or stem injection for the control of a range of insect pests in trees. 

Part of the neonicotinoid ag chemicals group, SilvaShield injectable tree insecticide provides a fast, flexible method of protection that works more quickly and requires fewer chemicals than soil injection. No extra water is required for treatment and depending on the injection system used, trunk injection is less labour-Intensive than soil injection. 

SilvaShield injectable tree insecticide is compatible with a range of different types of application equipment


----------

